

Review my website: www.sehpid.com - romangods
http://www.sephid.com/

======
jporta
What should I review? There's nothing on it. There's no About section No
Register link (though <http://www.sephid.com/sp/register/> works) The register
didn't worked (error 500) There's no visible functionality other than a search
of 2 sample data items Once you login (the register DID worked, even returning
a 500 error) there's nothing you can do other than search those 2 sample data
items. The search functionality has a green-ish box (while it's retrieving the
search results) that flashes for less than a second, making (if possible) the
dead simple and only functionality of the site (search 2 sample data items)
something somehow confussing (what it was saying? something relevant? why some
elements danced in the page while the search was performed?) My review? That I
spent more time reviewing the site than the time it took to build it. My
advice? Put your shit together, plan more, add some useful functionality, test
it and come back again.

~~~
romangods
Thanks for the feedback. To be honest it is a pretty simple idea and lacks a
lot of finesse, but figured I'd push it out to the HN community to get some
blunt early feedback, so appreciated.

------
dangrossman
So it is a sortfolio.com clone for a different variety of designers?

~~~
romangods
I definitely do give credit to the sortfolio team for inspiration. I have some
acquaintances in the architectural/designer space and I figured that they
could find value in a similar service.

------
gertburger
Typo in domain that is in title.

~~~
romangods
oops, thanks!

